# Enhancing the Layover Day



## Riverboat Works

​We've compiled an informal list of easily packable items that can enhance your next layover day. *Check it out*.

We'd love to hear some of your ideas!


----------



## Gremlin

Kubb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Riverboat Works

"An ancient game of skill invented by the Vikings"


----------



## mattman

Pita!!!


----------



## GilaRobusta

Surprised not to see fishing poles.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Oh yeah...Fishing is a great lay over activity! Had a long list and must have slipped by.
Look at this crazy fish I caught here on the ARK


----------



## yesimapirate

Washers. They also double as extra deck boards if I want. Just make sure you paint the washers bright colors so as to find in the dark or buried in sand.


----------



## yesimapirate

Or you can put on a show for people floating by.


----------



## caverdan

Ammo can tug o war.

Two people stand on two small ammo cans about 15' apart. You spread out a throw bag on the ground between them. Someone says GO.....and both people pick up opposite ends of the rope and start reeling in the slack. The object is to get the other person to fall off their ammo can before you do. It's all about balance and finesse by giving them slack and tugging hard. Size, age and sex have nothing to do with winning. It's all about balance, trickery, and staying on your ammo can.


----------



## RahDawg

No boomers?!? No acid?!?! Have you fools ever even been on a raftin' trip?


----------



## Gremlin

yesimapirate said:


> Washers. They also double as extra deck boards if I want. Just make sure you paint the washers bright colors so as to find in the dark or buried in sand.



I use short pieces of 4" PVC pipe buried in the sand as the cups. Half the fun is wetting and "Zamboniing" the sand before your teammate throws. We play it sitting down. By the evening we are playing "5 Foot Washers" to have any chance of hitting the cup. It works out well because you can shoot next to the campfire and be part of the circle too.


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman

Asking commercial trips if there the ice cream boat as thety float by can be quite entertaining. And of course no layover would be complete for many of us without drugs and alki haul.


----------



## grumper13

Gremlin said:


> Kubb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


KUBB is great fun.....and making your own set is a great winter project.
Googling it will give all the info needed to make a "regulation set", if such things appeal to the geek in you (as they do me), or just make your own unique and non-conforming set. Traditional sets are made of wood, but I've seen them made from short lengths of PVC, too.


----------



## yesimapirate

Gremlin said:


> I use short pieces of 4" PVC pipe buried in the sand as the cups. Half the fun is wetting and "Zamboniing" the sand before your teammate throws. We play it sitting down. By the evening we are playing "5 Foot Washers" to have any chance of hitting the cup. It works out well because you can shoot next to the campfire and be part of the circle too.
> 
> 
> Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


This sounds like a good option as well!


----------



## riverskiguy

glow in the dark hackey sack


----------



## DoStep

I bring this. Camera doesn't do it justice.


----------



## codycleve

We play can jam, bocce, and Portuguese horseshoes. Well I just googled Portuguese horseshoes and it looks nothing like what we play.. so in short Two pvc pipes about 5' tall driven into the sand so that they are about 4' sticking out.. set a beer on top of each pipe... two teams of two. throw a Frisbee at the opposing teams pipe and beer. one point for hitting the pipe. two points for hitting the pipe and the beer hitting the ground, three points for hitting the beer and it reaching the ground.. if you catch the beer before it hits the ground 0 points. play to 21 losing team shotguns two warm well shaken beers.


----------



## Soup76

caverdan said:


> Ammo can tug o war.
> 
> Two people stand on two small ammo cans about 15' apart. You spread out a throw bag on the ground between them. Someone says GO.....and both people pick up opposite ends of the rope and start reeling in the slack. The object is to get the other person to fall off their ammo can before you do. It's all about balance and finesse by giving them slack and tugging hard. Size, age and sex have nothing to do with winning. It's all about balance, trickery, and staying on your ammo can.


 
X2 on the ammo can tug o war.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

codycleve said:


> We play can jam, bocce, and Portuguese horseshoes. Well I just googled Portuguese horseshoes and it looks nothing like what we play.. so in short Two pvc pipes about 5' tall driven into the sand so that they are about 4' sticking out.. set a beer on top of each pipe... two teams of two. throw a Frisbee at the opposing teams pipe and beer. one point for hitting the pipe. two points for hitting the pipe and the beer hitting the ground, three points for hitting the beer and it reaching the ground.. if you catch the beer before it hits the ground 0 points. play to 21 losing team shotguns two warm well shaken beers.


I always called that Hungarian Horse shoes? But found it as Polish horseshoes on the inter webs? hummmm?


----------



## Schutzie

codycleve said:


> We play can jam, bocce, and Portuguese horseshoes. Well I just googled Portuguese horseshoes and it looks nothing like what we play.. so in short Two pvc pipes about 5' tall driven into the sand so that they are about 4' sticking out.. set a beer on top of each pipe... two teams of two. throw a Frisbee at the opposing teams pipe and beer. one point for hitting the pipe. two points for hitting the pipe and the beer hitting the ground, three points for hitting the beer and it reaching the ground.. if you catch the beer before it hits the ground 0 points. play to 21 losing team shotguns two warm well shaken beers.


Abuse of alcohol on the river is a felony!:twisted:


----------



## Schutzie

Volley Ball!
The net, stakes and rope for the net fit nicely into an ammo can. The ball can be deflated and don't forget the little pump to inflate the ball, and keep it inflated if you play in cactus country or the play gets strenuous.
If the pump is just too much carrying only the inflating needle will work if someone has strong (very strong) lungs.

Oars make nice supports for the net.

Naked volley ball if the group is friendly and non competitive.
Strip Volley ball if they are competitive.


----------



## stuntsheriff

😀😉😜


----------



## DoStep

Schutzie said:


> Abuse of alcohol on the river is a felony!:twisted:


To eliminate alcohol abuse, simply use an empty for the target.


----------



## LSB

We call the ammo can tug o war game Rope.
Another favorite is Eat Box
Start with an empty 12 pack box standing upright in the center of the circle of lawn chairs, not too near the fire.Each participant stands on one foot and bends over to pick up the box in their teeth.
After everyone around the fire goes you tear the flaps off the top and play goes around again.
Following each round a little more gets torn off the top. 
I've seen some guys get down to less than an inch of box.
Players are welcome to skip rounds or reenter the game after they miss in a prior round. Because...
The whole point is to see your drunken buddies faceplant in the sand.
Funest thing since grease bombs.


----------



## Junk Show Tours

LSB said:


> Another favorite is Eat Box Start with an empty 12 pack box standing upright in the center of the circle of lawn chairs, not too near the fire.Each participant stands on one foot and bends over...


"Eat Box" is a way that I like to "enhance" "lay"over days, but while some female "participants" do "bend over" we play the game somewhat differently...


----------



## LSB

Paddle Iraq said:


> "Eat Box" is a way that I like to "enhance" "lay"over days, but while some female "participants" do "bend over" we play the game somewhat differently...


Either way is always a crowd pleaser. 
Could probably figure a way to play both versions simultaneously.


----------



## cataraftgirl

Hard core Canasta players in my group. We start a tournament at the beginning of every trip and it gets pretty competitive. We have had lots of folks say they didn't want to learn or join in the card game, but after watching us play (and cuss,fuss, and trash talk) they want in. By the end of the trip they are hooked. We like Canasta because it combines luck and skill. All it requires is a roll-a-table, two decks of cards, a pad & pencil to keep score, and at least 4 people.


----------



## Panama Red

Kubb

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## rtsideup

Love the ammo can tug o war. On our trips it's called "Who''s yer daddy"


----------



## John_in_Loveland

One word....CRIBBAGE!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Blade&Shaft

Bunch of sober Sallys here huh


----------



## Elvez

A buddy of mine has a couple sets of glow-in-the-dark bocce balls. http://www.amazon.com/Playaboule-Patented-Lighted-Bocce-Ball/dp/B00I8HZNX6

I tagged along on a Westwater trip where someone brought an old 7 iron. Everyone got their own crushed beer can and we picked a target like a tree or a boulder (or a tent) and took turns with the club trying to hit the target with the fewest swings. Winner picked the next target.

That one with the beer on a post that you try to hit with a frisbee is popularly known as beersbee, and has a pretty full-on bro following these days. Friend of mine welded up his own posts. It's fun to play over a fire, so the frisbee gets pushed around by the thermals.


----------



## coolek

Beer Hunter. 
Get a bucket and one beer for everyone drinking. Then with no one looking take one beer shake it up and put it back in the bucket. everyone takes a beer and holds it next to their ear and pops it open. the winners get to drink their beer and the looser gets an earful.


----------

